# Big crappie



## 1badmthrfisher

Went to Lake Waynoka on Saturday morning with a fishing buddy who owns a lot there and caught about 40 crappie or so..... One of the fish was a giant! We measured in quickly at his house at 17 1/2"....However I measured it twice when I got home and it was approx. 17 3/4" with the tail pinched and the mouth closed (Either way... its just a big ole fish). The girth of the fish was 14 3/8". I thought I would share the picture as it is my personal best. honestly it can't be too far from a record.... What a blast!!! All fish were caught on 2" tube jigs around docks or rock banks.... We caught most fish swimming the jigs or under a float.


----------



## Young Whiskers

that doesn't look a bit over 12"


----------



## jsm197

Wow! I didn't know crappie got that big! Very impressive


----------



## Shortdrift

Ohio State Records

Crappie, Black 4.5 18 1/8" 

Crappie, White 3.90 18 1/2"


----------



## deltaoscar

Wow! That is an awesome crappie. Did you weigh it?


----------



## homebrew

Damn, that's bigger than the one that got away! Seriously...


----------



## the falcon

waynoka is a private lake isnt it nice fish


----------



## wave warrior

very nice slab! hope that goes on the wall and not the skillet!!! congrats on a crappie of a lifetime!!!


----------



## crappie4me

ive heard that lake has some killer slabs..wish it was a public lake..outstanding crappie.


----------



## fishknife

Excellent crappie. Thats what I'm talking about. Congrats.


----------



## triton189

Great Fish...! I would like to know how much that monster weighed?


----------



## jshbuckeye

extremely nice fish good job.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

One hell of a fish! Congrats!
________
Starsofanal


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

We did weigh it on a digital scale at 3lbs on the money....but my friend checked its accuracy by weighing something he knew was exactly two lbs and the scale showed under two lbs.... So it was at least 3 lbs...maybe a little more. I am not too concerned with the weight. It wasn't a certified scale or anything. I am just happy to have had the chance to catch a fish that big!


----------



## crittergitter

Awesome crappie. Congratulations!


----------



## taxiecab

I pride myself on large crappie but that is a huge one and I wonder if it is a male or female. I would have that one mounted.

I hope you don't mind but I took your picture and cleaned it up so we could see you and get a better view of your fish so i hope you don't mind if I put it on here again.

Great catch.


----------



## BIGDIPPER

WOW nice crappie! Are you getting it mounted? Crappie of a lifetime!


----------



## crappie4me

thats incredible!


----------



## MuskieManOhio

What a FAAAAAAAAAAAREAK!


----------



## puterdude

darn nice crappie,a true fish of a lifetime.Hope you got that one mounted


----------



## CamdenGizzard

Nice fish dude!


----------



## sc83

Awsome crappie. I have only caught one that size and it was at Dale Hollow in Tenn. Again awesomme fish.


----------



## flintlock

Congrats on your hog!


----------



## sady dog

Thats a huge crappie for ohio......A true fish of a life time. save that picture and hanger on the wall with pride!!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Damn Dave!!! What a hog!! I know where I'm crappie fishing this weekend....just kidding. Congrats dude, let me know when you are ready to get out on the river. That thing could eat some of the smallies I've seen you catch....again, just kidding....hehe


----------



## spfldbassguy

holy poop batman,that's one big honking crappie.good jog my fellow angler


----------



## Catman63

That Crappie is definitely a BEAST. Congrats on catching that monster.


----------



## husky hooker

man!!! that is a beauty.


----------



## xmatthewx

wow that is a giant!


----------



## Lynxis

Thats absolutely amazing.

GD genetic freak!

I tried to just pretend you were a really small dude living in a real little house, but the proportions of the fish keep killing my substituted reality.

I agree with everyone else, I hope that one is mounted.


----------



## frenchy53

Booya!! Nice catch dude!!!!!!! A mounter for sure!!


----------



## rmainger

hey if i send you a face shot of me will you make it me with that awesome crappie!! lol what a monster good job with the clearer pic. taxie


----------



## Ozdog

Wow, that's one heck of a fish! Congrats!


----------

